# Need your help Insurance 21yr



## gedge1989 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Need your help Insurance 20yr*

Hi people im 20years old with 2years no claims and looking to buy a nissan skyline gtst but not sure who would be the cheapest for insurance any1 got any good ideas fanx rob


----------



## GE1988 (Feb 25, 2008)

sabre insurance, im 20 3 years no claims, they were very gd. i went through the swinton website.


----------

